# Trailer Rehab Question



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

OK...
You refer to a center divider....

Do you want to make stalls like a straight load trailer or are you referring to a center slam gate that would partition the trailer into sections...ultimately you could make box stalls.

Regardless, contact a welding shop as that is what you need.
Welders, good ones do fabrication work, the actual design and making of that part and installing it so it works properly and safely.
Cost is a unknown.
Cost will depend upon exactly what it is you desire made. 
Cost may also be somewhat contingent upon where you live as prices vary depending upon locale.
Cost will be determined upon how labor intensive and how much material you need and how thick the steel is going to be..._don't skimp on the steel used._
Make the steel used match or be better than that your trailer is made from currently.

Sundowner brand trailer has a large listing for different trailer manufacturers parts.
I would contact them and see if they have anything that might accommodate you and your needs.

Hope that helps some.
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo.._


----------



## luvbeach (Aug 24, 2012)

Yes, by center divider I mean make the trailer into 2 stalls. It has the hinges on both sides to hook up the breast bars and butt bars. The previous owner didn't like dividers so it doesn't have one. I was just hoping to get an idea of what it would cost so I could determine if it is worth it. 






horselovinguy said:


> OK...
> You refer to a center divider....
> 
> Do you want to make stalls like a straight load trailer or are you referring to a center slam gate that would partition the trailer into sections...ultimately you could make box stalls.
> ...


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

OK...you need to ask a welding shop what they would charge for sure.
Could be many things but with a step up trailer does this trailer have a center bar at trailer rear that the doors close and lock to?
Makes a huge difference in what you need and refer to.

I went back to Sundowner and found you this...
_Lower Partition_
Granted, not your brand but you're not going to get "your brand" as it is out of production so either a mix and match or custom...either way it is custom designs to make it fit.
Now, that link also does not include the hardware it says...
I think your hardware needed may depend upon if it is a stationary or movable divider...
This does not appear "cheap" either and doing it so it is safe with padding applied as needed and where needed gets costly.
Make sure the trailer is wide enough and stalls long enough to fit your horse in if you put a divider in it.
I would ask the current owner why he removed it as there is a reason, a pretty valid reason to lose all your safety features that he left behind to be useless.
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

A good welding shop or a trailer maker/repair shop can do this. 

May I ask why you want the center divider? I've taken it out of every trailer I've had with one. I load two on a slant and they ride better, too.


----------



## luvbeach (Aug 24, 2012)

I usually only travel with one horse and I think it will help her balance if she has something to lean against.




SilverMaple said:


> A good welding shop or a trailer maker/repair shop can do this.
> 
> May I ask why you want the center divider? I've taken it out of every trailer I've had with one. I load two on a slant and they ride better, too.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I've ridden in trailers a few times with sick or injured horses or stupidly with one who was misbehaving...
Surprisingly, those I rode with did not lean on the divider often it appeared.
They did indeed balance on their legs for much of the ride...

Many here swear a slant load is what the horse prefers, but you can't prove that by me.
I have seen horses choose their positioning in a moving trailer...not all chose slant, not all choose straight, not all choose facing forward...
It is a individual thing to each horse....
More the point though it is us, the owners, preference in how our horses travel during trailering.
I would still speak with a welding shop that does fabrication work and see if they can give a very large ballpark estimate...
I would guess you will look at many hundreds minimum to close to $1,500 - $2,000. for that divider.
If you looked at that link you saw a price minus hardware...
Now you are talking about a custom one made = man-hours + materials.
I would truly consider if the trailer is worth it...
To err on the side of caution...add $2,000 to the trailer cost and see where it puts you with available trailers outfitted and in the condition you search for.
Even adding $1,000 is going to put you in a different category of trailers and their present condition That cost is probably very realistic to add to the cost of the trailer needing renovations to make you happy and horse safe the way you want to trailer...
A lot to consider...
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## luvbeach (Aug 24, 2012)

SD got back to me right away and asked if I would mind aluminum for the divider. That doesn't seem like it would be strong enough, what do you think?




horselovinguy said:


> OK...you need to ask a welding shop what they would charge for sure.
> Could be many things but with a step up trailer does this trailer have a center bar at trailer rear that the doors close and lock to?
> Makes a huge difference in what you need and refer to.
> 
> ...


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

luvbeach said:


> SD got back to me right away and asked if I would mind aluminum for the divider. That doesn't seem like it would be strong enough, what do you think?


*Why not?*

They make entire trailers including the frames today from aluminum....
Made properly with the right supports in the frame....
Go look at some aluminum trailers in this brand and evaluate the workmanship and quality of the assembled product.
I can't and won't say one way or the other because I have not seen the product...that would be unfair.
_*You *_need to go look and see if it meets what you want.
:runninghorse2:....


----------

